

Grains of Sand Reveal Possible Fifth State of Matter - bootload
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/06/sandgrains/

======
ygd_coder
Technically this would be the 6th state of matter. The 5 others being:

Liquid

Gas

Solid

Plasma

Bose-Einstein Condensate (this one is really overlooked)

------
pmichaud
Linkbait. This guy is noticing admittedly interesting characteristics of
"grain dynamics," but it's not a new state of matter at all.

------
coconutrandom
Does this happen in a vacuum?

